# Step by step...



## Gordo (Oct 19, 2009)

I read the troubleshooting thread and actually used it to correct a problem I had. So in that theme...
After searching and coming up with no fewer that 1,760 possible threads, I'm hoping someone can help point me in a better direction. Effecient searching requires knowing what word to use so assume that someone doesn't know all the right words. Is there a LED flashlight 101 crash course on the what's and why's of LED's where would they get that information?

Just to clairify...
If you were going to say "build a LED light to do this..." and work backwards to the begining, what answers do you look for?
Is there a formula or proceedure that works for every situation? 

Output=flood/throw, lumens/lux, reflector, lens, head-size, etc
Processing=heat-sink, circuitry, switch, UI, protection, etc
Input=battery selection/current/voltage 

things to look for: Cost of parts, time investment, Vf, draw current, etc.


----------

